# Bearing Buddy for my trailer.



## Jim (Mar 10, 2007)

Anyone have these or ever install these? I was thinking of geting them for my trailer, but Im afraid of the install. Not sure I can handle it.


https://www.bearingbuddy.com/


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 11, 2007)

It is really easy. You do not have to take off the hub. All you have to do is remove the dust cap on the hub and the bearing buddy just fits right in place of the dust cap. Fill em with grease and your off. I have put them on every trailer I have ever owned.


----------



## Jim (Mar 11, 2007)

BRYCE said:


> It is really easy. You do not have to take off the hub. All you have to do is remove the dust cap on the hub and the bearing buddy just fits right in place of the dust cap. Fill em with grease and your off. I have put them on every trailer I have ever owned.



That's it? Good, Im all over it then, I saw these cheapies for $12 at Walmart in the "boating" :roll: section. It had Bill Dances face on it. That is what got me thinking about the Bearing Bddies.


----------



## Mattman (Mar 11, 2007)

I didn't install them but have them on the trailer for my Lund. ONLY way to fly in my opinion. So easy to take care of and maintain. And great peace of mind for your bearing life.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 13, 2007)

I agree. You can run down the road and not worry about the bearngs getting hot and locking up.

D.R.


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 13, 2007)

D.R. said:


> I agree. You can run down the road and not worry about the bearngs getting hot and locking up.
> 
> D.R.



Which is very important if you run 4.8x8's like I do


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 9, 2007)

Buddies came with my trailer when I bought my boat and I think they are great.....not sure how they install, but I'm sure its pretty easy.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 9, 2007)

I think they come in two different sizes, anywy I'm pretty sure all you have to do is pop off the old dust covers and rubber mallet those bad boys on.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm guessing that you have to remove the zerk fitting in the end of the axle shaft first though, right?


----------



## Popeye (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm guessing that you have to remove the zerk fitting in the end of the axle shaft first though, right?


----------



## gvguwec (Jan 28, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> I'm guessing that you have to remove the zerk fitting in the end of the axle shaft first though, right?




If you have a zerk fitting in the end of your axle shaft do not remove it... It actually is a better system than the bearing buddy in my opinion. The axles that have the zerk push the grease through the center of the shaft and enters the hub between the rear seal and the rear bearing and as you keep pumping the grease to the zerk it packs the rear bearing then the center cavity then the front bearing and then you see the grease coming forward. This ensures that BOTH bearings are fully greased. Also if you have problems with water in the hub all you have to do is keep pumping grease into the zerk fitting and the grease coming from the back to the front bearing also pushes the water forward and out. Essentially repacking the bearings without having to pull anything apart. If you use a good high temperature, water resistant grease you should have many years of virtually trouble free operation. 

The reason I personally do not like to see bearing buddys on trailers have come from many experiences with trailers that had them on and when they greased the bearing buddy it filled the bearing closest to the cap (outer) and met enough resistance pushing it through that bearing that the cap gives false readings that the hub is full of grease while the inner bearing either has no new grease or not enough grease and the inner bearing gets cooked and goes out. I have seen this countless times, especially on boat trailers that also are exposed to water getting into the hubs from being submerged at launch compared to them being on an atv trailer that never has the hub submerged.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 28, 2008)

And see, I was told with that the type I have you can ruin the rear seal by putting too much grease in it. Maybe if using a pnumatic grrease gun, but I don't have one of those.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 28, 2008)

> ...I was told with that the type I have you can ruin the rear seal by putting too much grease in it.



I've heard the same thing, that it's possible to blow-out the rear seal. But I use a manual grease gun also, and apply it slow when doing it.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> > ...I was told with that the type I have you can ruin the rear seal by putting too much grease in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard the same thing, that it's possible to blow-out the rear seal. But I use a manual grease gun also, and apply it slow when doing it.


Bearing buddies have a little hole part way out. When the spring compresses enough, it will start to come out that little hole, and you will know it is full. Also, if the pressure builds up too much, it should start to come out that little hole, and save your seal.


----------



## jackieblue (Feb 9, 2008)

gvguwec said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing that you have to remove the zerk fitting in the end of the axle shaft first though, right?
> ...




100% correct and I have experienced the same things.


----------



## JustFishN (Feb 10, 2008)

FishNFever put them on his trailer. Easy to do.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 10, 2008)

Even the guy at the service center said the zerk fitting hub is better than Bearing Buddies, provided you don't ignore them. I suppose I really should get a set or two of extra trailer bearings though. I don't trailer far right now but do plan on making a few 100+ mile trips this spring. Probably going to upgrade to LED's this fall too.


----------



## sccamper (Feb 10, 2008)

My last boat had a zerk threaded into the hub itself, between the bearings. The previous owner did it himself. I packed it to tight and pushed the inner seal out. I noticed it before it did any damage but still had to tear it all apart.

My current one has had someone thread the zerk into the dust cap itself. Doesnt seam to work very good at all. Just repack every winter.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 10, 2008)

Mine had the zerk system (EZ-Lube as Tracker calls it), and I'd check them every time before heading out. Never had one problem with them.


----------



## switchback (Feb 16, 2008)

I have some on mine but they don't look so good. Also slinging grease out the backside of one wheel (seal). Going to tear down and redo soon.


----------

